# So it has come to this now...



## Bonez007 (24/11/14)

Here is the email my manager sends to me:

"Please can you refrain from “smoking” (vaping) in the buildings, especially in the design/planning office. Although there are no proper guidelines to deal with this, it must be treated in the same way as normal cigarette smoking until senior management come up with a policy about e-cigarettes."



And my reply (out of annoyance)

"I will oblige, however a little about vaping:

I humbly ask that most articles about "the dangers of vaping" should not be taken at face value as a lot of these articles include research and studies done by companies in the pharmacutical and tobacco industries. There are half truths noted in these studies. One example: vaping is as harmful as a cigarette to the user (vaping is carcinogenic). Yes, this is correct, but in reality, for it to become carcinogenic to this extent, the atomiser will require so much of power that the taste becomes burnt and horrible, and cannot be inhaled - that’s if the wicking material doesn’t burn away first.

The contents of eliquid include Properlyne Glycol and Vegitable Glycerin - PG for example is used in hospital air-conditioning as a method of purifying the air.

Part of the heavy regulations of regular cigarettes stem from its carcinogenic properties, which effects primary and secondary inhalers, as is the fire risk.

Atomisers produce "smoke" (correctly water vapour) that simulate cigarrettes, and a fragrance - but in reality, the fragrance is not of burning tobacco or any foul smell. Eliquid flavours are generally fruit or dessert , menthol, etc. and these are the fragrances that fill the air, much like perfumes and food does. How could anyone take offense to the smell of a chocolate? I find some perfumes and heat bags that have a more offensive fragrance.

I would be happy to gather facts and info about vaping if needed."


So anyways, what are the office policies regarding vaping in you guys workplaces?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Smoke187 (24/11/14)

at my 1 office, which I am busy packing up my stuff, I can vape freely in my own office, but I am moving to a new building which is open plan and when I go there I was told that could vape freely at my desk, but then some bright spark decided to change the plan, now I am treated as a regular smoker  
Now I need to start a petition to ban coffee and tea because the vapour and aroma production from tea and coffee is bad for my health, unless they start allowing to vape some coffee or mocha flavours in the office

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul (24/11/14)

The guy sitting behind me has asked me to stop, when I first started he was fine till he got the flu but says it was the vapour that made him sick. Now everybody else agrees with him. HR too


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

No my boss actually told me I can "smoke" inside when the security guard gave me grief for vaping by the door.

One day however, he asked me if this stuff gives me a headache because the smell of it gives him one. 

He didn't tell me to stop so I still vape I just show him that I'm blowing it away from him.


----------



## hands (24/11/14)

abdul said:


> The guy sitting behind me has asked me to stop, when I first started he was fine till he got the flu but says it was the vapour that made him sick. Now everybody else agrees with him. HR too


he is probably sick of you vaping and not from your vapour. you where having to much fun and he was not


----------



## abdul (24/11/14)

hands said:


> he is probably sick of you vaping and not from your vapour. you where having to much fun and he was not


That was still in my ce4 days. Now everytime I recoil he comes downstairs to watch me Vape.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

There is an issue that some vapers maybe don't see and that is that some juices simply do smell kak! Some juices have very little or no smell and others really are offensive.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (24/11/14)

Local TOPS bottle store manager come whatever the hell likes to call himself chewed my arse for me about Vaping... Its more dangerous than cigarettes and he has research to prove it and im the tool for believing all the positive reviews and stuff.... The poor dude has not got the foggiest (excuse the pun) clue about the vaping scene..... And for gods sake dont let me start on the Twisp Brigade at work.... They know everything there is to know about vaping....... Idiots ... Well thumbs up to one of them for kicking the stinkbuds.. The other uses analogues twice a day... And the third has not even opened the twisp clearo double kit yet.....

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Riddle (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is an issue that some vapers maybe don't see and that is that some juices simply do smell kak! Some juices have very little or no smell and others really are offensive.



I agree. But it's funny how when everyone else has complements of how nice it smells you will get the one who has something else to say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (24/11/14)

fair enough @Rob Fisher
apparently i have put my wife off creme brulee forever,says i smell like a walking flambi.
work wise im fortunate to be the most senior staff member and have my own office.
so if they dont like it,they can stand outside,segregated,like the government does to the smokers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Evil (24/11/14)

Our work hasn't said anything about vaping in the office, but i stealth vape at my desk so that i don't cause any trouble. 

Uneducated people in the office can be full of crap so I rather keep a low profile at my desk. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (24/11/14)

The law states : 

The South African Tobacco Products Control Act, 83 of 1993 (as amended), (SATPCA)
governs “smoking” in the workplace. However, the SATPCA by definition only applies to
products containing tobacco (Section 1) and defines "smoking" as inhaling, exhaling, holding
or otherwise having control "over an ignited tobacco product weed or plant..." 

Since ecigarette products do not contain any tobacco SATPCA is unlikely to find application. Thus a
policy on e-cigarettes cannot emanate from an obligation in terms of SATPCA. 

The problem is the misconception that "vaping" or "vapor" has the same secondary effect than cigarette smoke , and a general public consensus that anyhting that "smokes' can be harmful , does not bode well for us vapers unfortunately ....

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## BansheeZA (24/11/14)

we are electrical contractors and the office me and my dad shares is actually a smoking office. no one tells him he cant smoke in the office he is paying for to do his business.


----------



## Marzuq (24/11/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Here is the email my manager sends to me:
> 
> "Please can you refrain from “smoking” (vaping) in the buildings, especially in the design/planning office. Although there are no proper guidelines to deal with this, it must be treated in the same way as normal cigarette smoking until senior management come up with a policy about e-cigarettes."
> 
> ...




What an awesome response. I tip my hat to you sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RATZ (24/11/14)

We have no official policy regarding vaping, but as the only vaper in a majority non-smoker environment I vape outside.(excl odd stealth vape). 

This is self imposed and I would stand by it even if I other vapers join. the facts are:-
1) The vapour does have a smell.
2) There is a negative association with analogues.
3) A small percentage of the population is allergic to some of the ingredients that some vapour might contain.
4) I have just gained the right not to breathe smoke laden air. Those who do not smoke or vape already have this right and that includes vapour. Even if it smells like fresh baked cookies.

You can shoot me down but I will stand by this. I believe the militant 'vape anywhere' stance will in the end do more harm than good. There will always be people who complain loudly about nothing and those are the people who unfortunately get heard. I would rather create a positive attitude and curiosity about vaping than have a single loud-mouth file an ignorant complaint. It is much easier for HR to enforce existing rules than create new ones....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Riaz (24/11/14)

I'm not allowed to vape in our new offices as its all open plan. 

I do however still steal a nice long vape at my desk and keep it in ling enough not to cause any attention when I exhale 

I don't bother explaining to anyone at work, I simply go vape outside when I need to. 

The balcony is literally 10steps from my desk, so I don't mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Pros' and Con's of being disabled .. I sit in my room all day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Bonez007 (24/11/14)

Riaz said:


> I'm not allowed to vape in our new offices as its all open plan.
> 
> I do however still steal a nice long vape at my desk and keep it in ling enough not to cause any attention when I exhale
> 
> ...



This infact is the exact same thing I do. Yes, i vape on a magma which produces more vapour than a clearo, but i do not ever blow plumes of vapour (unless im working alone, after hours). The reference i made to the beanbag actually comes from a lady at the office who uses one, which smells like badly burnt sugar beans. That has a much stronger smell than any eliquid i own! Nobody complains about it because it doesn't have the nasty stigma attached to it that regular cigarettes have.

Instead of management shooting me down for stealth vaping now and then in the office, leaving a very very subtle fragrance of chocolate or fruit in the air, I should be thanked for not having to get up and go outside for 5 minutes every hour. I stay at my desk longer, vape less than i smoke, thereby increasing my work efficiency, all this benefits the company while also improving my health, increasing my morale by increasing my health - satisfying a basic human need for health and well being. I am not only cigarette free, but I have cut down on sweets and junk food drastically only because of vaping.

Furthermore. I do think it's unfair that someone is allowed to peel and eat an orange at their desk, which leaves the office smelling citrusy, when I cannot have two vapes under my desk, leaving the office smelling like a mango.
If they don't see the cloud, they wouldn't know I caught a Vape. The problem is they know it is most likely a vape because I am slowly converting all the smokers in my workplace - I am a proud vaper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (24/11/14)

RATZ said:


> We have no official policy regarding vaping, but as the only vaper in a majority non-smoker environment I vape outside.(excl odd stealth vape).
> 
> This is self imposed and I would stand by it even if I other vapers join. the facts are:-
> 1) The vapour does have a smell.
> ...



Couldn't Agree more.,

While some don't see the issue, especially when you're like 1 in 20 in a room that's doing it, but factor in an environment where you have multiple vapers, each with the own juice, chugging along all day. No Thanks




Bonez007 said:


> ....I am a proud vaper.


Good for you, still no excuse to be incosiderate of those around you. Your addiction is your problem, don't make it someone else's. You want people to respect vapers, then vapers should respect other people too (harsh, soz, but true).

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/11/14)

I am in a similar position. Open plan office. Most guys around me don't mind the vape fragrances when I grab a quick stealth vape . But I go outside with the other smokers. Once everyone has left I just vape away merrily, bosses have been around and have said it's fine as long as everyone else is ok and everyone has verbally said it's fine but I just don't want to push it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (24/11/14)

> The reference i made to the beanbag actually comes from a lady at the office who uses one, which smells like badly burnt sugar beans. That has a much stronger smell than any eliquid i own! Nobody complains about it because it doesn't have the nasty stigma attached to it that regular cigarettes have.



i know, they smell. And, few weeks ago, the guy sitting next to me got out the beanbag he'd used on his neck a few years ago, and found it was full of weevils. Seething with weevils.So it might be the smell of hot weevils as well as beans. Micowaved weevils. 
Same guy, over a week or so, i'd come to my desk and smell burning electrics - like when something shorts out and burns the wire insulation. i sniffed around my monitor, sniffed around the computer, sniffed my phone, sniffed the power strip...and then i couldn't smell it. Eventually he explaine that it was his shoes, he'd been walking on paint stripper and it had chowed the soles of his shoes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Humbolt (25/11/14)

Fully agree with @RATZ & @huffnpuff . We as vapours still need to respect other peoples space & right to breathe fresh air. I stand outside & vape and I get people asking me why I don't just vape inside, then I explain to them my reasons & they agree. With all the negative propoganda spouted around about vaping & the ignorant eating it up like fresh christmas pie, we will not do ourselves any favours as vapers by giving people even more things to complain about.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Metal Liz (25/11/14)

We don't have any policies regarding vaping in our offices, but my policy is that what the bosses doesn't see, they can't have an issue with hahaha! I have my office downstairs with the receptionist, so i vape freely in my office and when i hear someone coming downstairs i just wave away like a mad person

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (25/11/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Our work hasn't said anything about vaping in the office, but i stealth vape at my desk so that i don't cause any trouble.
> 
> Uneducated people in the office can be full of crap so I rather keep a low profile at my desk.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



I agree with this. When I have 2 to 3 hour meetings, I go and sit in one of our glass cubicles, and vape to heart's desire. I am sure I can vape at my desk, and most people won't mind ... BUT, you will get that ONE person who can make life very difficult, because they are uneducated.

So, based on this thread, I went to look at our company's smoking policy, and based on this below, and can basically vape wherever I want 

*Smoke*

To inhale/exhale, hold or otherwise have control over an *ignited tobacco product, weed or plant*.


*Tobacco Product*

Any *product manufactured from tobacco* and intended for use by smoking, inhalation, chewing, sniffing or sucking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (25/11/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Couldn't Agree more.,
> 
> While some don't see the issue, especially when you're like 1 in 20 in a room that's doing it, but factor in an environment where you have multiple vapers, each with the own juice, chugging along all day. No Thanks
> 
> ...



I don't feel I am being inconsiderate by catching a stealth vape now and then, or maybe I am just as inconsiderate as someone who peels their orange or makes a coffee in the office.

In saying that, I also believe that people should be made aware of the benefits of vaping, and the facts that give a complete and realistic picture. I am part of a wonderful community here who give advice, experiences, and problem solve with me, and also, importantly, share the latest research and findings about Vaping. Most people don't have this. All they hear about is the odd snippet on the radio which discounts vaping (by using little fact). I feel educating them is part of respecting them, and ourselves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad (25/11/14)

I am free to vapr in my office and after my little vape adventure yesterday i decided to hotbox my office today... lool directors asked me to vape outside which i then did... 30 mins later i got Sh#t on coz i could not be reached... my reply to it... "arnt you glad i quit sigs and now vape in my office" Technical director did not think I was funny. 12 staff members and the CEO on the otherhand had a bawl.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (26/11/14)

i work for COCT and before i started vaping the boss walked in on one of our meetings and suggested to me and a colleague that we start vaping. one of his reasons was that we didnt need to go outside as much as we were outside for a smoke every hour on the hour.

with this in mind i find myself stealing a stealth vape here and there but mainly still go outside with the smokers to thoroughly enjoy my vape. 
i no longer need to go out every hour on the hour but stick to the 3 breaks we get during the day. vaping has definitely decreased my need for wanting to smoke more often. i do like to go outside as its a break from my desk and computer screen so i dont see that changing anytime soon.

everyone likes the smell of my VM4. all they smell is the caramel. but i do cause i bit of a lngering cloud in the office. which means every now and again i open the window just before i stealth vape and just blow most of the vapor out the window. 

during smoke breaks i find that smokers come stand closer to me because they like the smell of the vape. funny thing is 50% of these guys have twisps and use it on occassion for the last 13 months or so. yes they started before me. but none of them can kick the habit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (26/11/14)

I work in a separate office to the rest of the company with just one other person. At first she complained about my vaping until I converted her a few months ago, now our office is known as the vaping office

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster (26/11/14)

My work says smoking is smoking and you must vape by the smokers... they didnt know what to say when i said "so you are forcing me to inhale second hand TOBACCO smoke?"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

